# Noise from 06 Civic SI



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

I've been lurking at 8thcivic.com, it is a very good site, people spell well and finish their sentences. Some of the members there who have autocrossed a lot aren't crazy about the steering feel. I have never tried one, just the LX and DX-G. It's a very nice car for the money and if we upgraded our house I would look seriously at the Civic Coupe. It seems the Canadian-built coupes are having a lot of QC problems tough...

Stick around abracc, I came to General Automotive tonight to NOT talk about Bimmers for a while!!


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

stewthebassman said:


> I've been lurking at 8thcivic.com, it is a very good site, people spell well and finish their sentences.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: So true.


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

Got another update. Honda replaced both front struts...still made noise. They lubed the bushings in the rear sway bar. Ticking in the headliner was supposedly fixed by adding some new padding in the headliner. Now they ordered a new side motor mount to be installed next week. I don't think they know where the noise is coming from, so they are gradually rebuilding her car piece by piece. I think once she gets it back, she'll be heading back to Toyota products.....


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

abracc said:


> Got another update. Honda replaced both front struts...still made noise. They lubed the bushings in the rear sway bar. Ticking in the headliner was supposedly fixed by adding some new padding in the headliner. Now they ordered a new side motor mount to be installed next week. I don't think they know where the noise is coming from, so they are gradually rebuilding her car piece by piece. I think once she gets it back, she'll be heading back to Toyota products.....


Man, sorry to hear that. I don't have any problems so far. (*knocks on wood)


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've always wondered............is the electronic throttle on the new Si wierd or something? For some reason, I hear nothing but complants about the lag from the gas pedal, and they say it gets really annoying when shifting the manual transmission. True or is it just noobs who can't drive?


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I've always wondered............is the electronic throttle on the new Si wierd or something? For some reason, I hear nothing but complants about the lag from the gas pedal, and they say it gets really annoying when shifting the manual transmission. True or is it just noobs who can't drive?


True. It is sometimes annoying. It was designed this way for emissions control. It usually happens in brisk acceleration in 1-2 and 2-3 shifts. It seems less pronouced when cruising and then shifting gears.

Interestingly, the delay is about the same as revving to 4 or 4.5k in first gear in my bimmer, waiting for the revs to fall, and then engaging second gear. In the Honda, it is a bit more pronouced because it just hangs there for less than a second before falling. It seems like it is waiting for the driver to do something (odd). Since the gearing is closer and the RPMs appear to have very little resistence (read: revs freely), you don't have to wait as long before you engage 2nd gear. So based on my very scientific method, the duration feels about the same.

Word on the street is that there is a reflash for the ECU coming to dealers soon.


----------

